# How to become a farrier



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

I was wondering what a person would need to do to become a farrier? I don't know alot about horses, but would love to trim their hoofs, and whatever eles you may do. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Ask Indyhorse. She took a course for it and is the farrier for my girls and she does a FAR better job than any of the farriers I had come across before her!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

In Oklahoma, we have a state horseshoeing school. lol. but some of the farriers around just read lots of books, bought the tools, and started themselves.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

ChevyPrincess said:


> In Oklahoma, we have a state horseshoeing school. lol. but some of the farriers around just read lots of books, bought the tools, and started themselves.


LOL.. Sounds *******!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

you can go to school, or apprentise with someone - or do both of these options.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The best way to learn is to from a good, experienced farrier. Are you interest in trimming your own horse or others? If your own, I've found that good farriers are more than willing to spend time with you, teach you everything you need to know to start trimming your own horse, willing to check your work, give you feedback, and answer questions.
Years ago, our wonderful, old (70+) English farrier (50+ years experience) was trimming our mares and told me that I could easily do it myself. I was a bit concerned that I would mess up our mares' feet at first, but he taught me the basics, spent time with me, and felt comfortable that I was doing a good job. I've been trimming them for many years now, this has saved us a ton of $$s, and our mares are so used to me handling their feet that I can trim them without even being tied (They have to be patient since I'm not as fast as a pro). I would, however, still call a pro if I had a concern or they needed some sort of corrective trimming, since I have no experience with 'problem' feet.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_A lot of farriers now have what school they went to on their business cards. I think the better option is to go to school and then apprentice with a well known farrier.....one of the ones who has a full card of clients and he is turning away people. IMO, this way is better because then you have the basics already and he won't need to show you as much, but you still have the opportunity to learn from someone who has a good reputation. _

_Link for Eastern US Schools: Farrier Schools; Eastern USA_

_Just going to throw this link up as well. It is for a school in Alberta, Canada but it is a diploma'd course : Farrier Science Diploma: Olds College_

_Oklahoma State: oshsintro_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

The best farrier I had apprenticed. Knows more by far than anyone else I used. Love him!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Jeff, I've been thinking about doing the same thing since I would love to get into a career with horses. Just be aware that it is very hard on a person. I don't know a single farrier that hasn't been kicked in just about every square inch of their body, it takes a toll on someone bending down like that all day long. But I'm planning to find a good farrier to apprentice under, doing as much research as I can on my own, and then finding some clients to get started with.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Another vote for attending a farrier school, if you are looking to make this a living, or apprenticing to a very good farrier in your area, as others have suggested.

While I appreciate the kudos, Amarea!! I don't consider myself a professional nor do I trim for horses other than those on my property. I don't have the experience to make this a profession. I also only do barefoot trimming, I do not shoe. I got my start with attending a one day clinic, researching a lot, reading many books and watching DVDs, as well as watching many other farriers work. Not enough of a start to get into the professional market, IMO. This is why I only trim my own horses (and those kept on my property.)


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Its not an easy thing for a person who doesnt know much about horses. I dont mean to be offending but you do need to learn more about them first. You can go to school and learn about becoming a farrier but if you decide to start a buisness of your own or decide to trim someones horse, you need to be careful that you have a plan if you accidentally cut to short or trim wrong. Also, every horse is different and handles different. Some have never been trimmed, some dont mind their fronts done but will kick you if you touch their backs and its a good idea to know how to handle a situation in a professional manner. How to be gentle and firm at the same time. I dont know how the farriers do it honestly. I would have a broken back firstly. Sweat your butt off on the hottest day, or have 100 horses in one day to trim/shoe. Kudos to the farriers. Farmerjeff, I think you can do what ever you want and in the midst of learning you learn how to handle horses too. Like someone said, see if you could become an apprentice. I watch my farrier constantly but I dont think I could do it myself. No confidence. You can do a little studying on your colt. Take a look at his feet, hold them up look at the shape, the frog, the sole. Hope you can find someone to help you learn more. It is an interesting job to say the least.


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

Done some research on becoming one and it roughly cost 4 to 5 thousand dollars. So thinking of another field. Plus my back prolly couldnt take it. Bad enough now!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I got my start with attending a one day clinic, researching a lot, reading many books and watching DVDs, as well as watching many other farriers work. Not enough of a start to get into the professional market, IMO. This is why I only trim my own horses (and those kept on my property.)


This is what I did, and am trimming my own and the other horse that lives with mine. It is a fascinating journey. But by golly it is physically hard, expecially with an already weak back. My dad built me a nifty hoof stand though which makes it much easier. I still get our trimmer to come out and do the more drastic trims and check my progress.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe there could possibly be financial aid for a program like that? I'm not positive but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

W_S same here with the bad back, it's no fun! I have a good hoofjack but more often then not I just hold the legs between my knees anyways and only use the hoofjack when I stretch them forward. I had a local amish guy checking my work initially for quite some time, until he told me to stop paying him to do nothing. He assured me I was doing fine and didn't need "supervised" anymore.

It's been suggested to me a few times to start doing other people's horses for pay, and honestly, I don't want to. I don't _*enjoy*_ it. I get satisfaction from it, sure. I do it for my own horses because it was simply the best solution for me and my horses. But it's hot, sweaty, backbreaking work, and not something I ever intend to do as a career!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ditto! I don't enjoy it, but I do like knowing exactly what is happening with my own horses feet and I do enjoy the learning part. i find the hoof and it's healthy function fascinating!

Dad made me a stand the same as the ones they sold at the school I went to, so it has a foam cradle to put the foot on underneath - Because I am horrible at holding it between my knees, I nearly fall over! And then you swap that head out for the rubber stop for out in front. It's handy having a handyman around!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Because I am horrible at holding it between my knees, I nearly fall over!


Ahh, tell me about it, Claymore sometimes tends to be a leaner (he's improving, but...) his fat butt leaning on me doesn't help my back at all! But he gets dropped and told off when that happens. I can use the cradle for the hoofjack on hind legs, and I can use them on the fores on Finn and Misty, but my other kiddos are NOT real great yet about holding still as they should, so I feel safer holding them where I can set them down quickly if I need to.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Indyhorse said:


> It's been suggested to me a few times to start doing other people's horses for pay, and honestly, I don't want to. I don't _*enjoy*_ it. I get satisfaction from it, sure. I do it for my own horses because it was simply the best solution for me and my horses. But it's hot, sweaty, backbreaking work, and not something I ever intend to do as a career!


It is sweaty work, but I _*really enjoy*_ not having to pay someone 3x$35 every trim!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> It is sweaty work, but I _*really enjoy*_ not having to pay someone 3x$35 every trim!



Yes, for sure!! Since I now have 9 horses on the property, and the only decent barefoot trimmer I had found at all (who had stopped being able to come out during winter months because she drove from across the state) charged me $50 per a horse per trim....50x9=$450 a month (although of course, I wouldn't be paying for the 3 of them that don't belong to me, if that were the case!) it's way more than financially making sense to do it myself!

I also always thought it was kind of unfair that she charged me the same $50 for my perfectly well mannered, holds-her-feet-up-for-you little 11 hand welsh mare as she did for my big, sometimes unruly, draft crosses!


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2010)

_I trim all of our horses and its hard and hot work. I do enjoy learning more and I enjoy triming my mares my wifes geildings are a pain. Oh get ready to get kicked and leaned on and everything else. Go ahead and buy good tools also the cheap ones are just that cheap and don't hold up._


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

My farrier went to an extensive school. he had to shoe MANY horses of all breeds and sizes before he could graduate. He then apprenticed with a popular farrier in our area. He's GREAT.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My farrier would probably teach me but I prefer her to do it. The other farriers Hunter had before I got him really screwed up his feet, so bad that his front legs were twisting to compensate. They are totally straight now, I wouldn't want to take the chance of causing him a setback.

My friend did her own horse, with tips from the neighboring farrier (who used to trim Hunter) and she cut them so short her horse had a hard time walking.


----------



## The Rocking U (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma has the best farrier school in the nation and horses hooves are pretty much the same no matter what breed, riding style, or purpose. Holding a job without an education sounds *******!


----------



## farmerjeff (Sep 10, 2010)

The Rocking U said:


> Oklahoma has the best farrier school in the nation and horses hooves are pretty much the same no matter what breed, riding style, or purpose. Holding a job without an education sounds *******!


Haha.. LOL, Around here, where I live people would try that. Bunch of ********.


----------

